

10 reasons why I chose MySQL over MSSQL2005 Express - stefanh
http://blogs.aspcode.net/archive/2008/01/06/285.aspx
Being an MS junkee for years and years I have now turned to MySQL as the preferred backend for my site network. I list the top 10 reasons why.
======
nreece
While its an interesting viewpoint, but I hope you do realize that the MySQL
data access driver is still in its infancy, and its slower than the native
MSSQL driver (quite understandable because both MSSQL and ASP.NET are
developed by MS).

Now on your viewpoint:

\- LIMIT ... you know you can use TOP in MSSQL, or the inbuilt DataView paging
in ASP.NET with MSSQL.

\- SQL_CALC_FOUND_ROWS ... The DataReader and other data access classes
already provide this.

\- memory requirements ... small doesn't mean more optimized for use with
ASP.NET. Database caching with MSSQL on a Windows box is much better than with
MySQL on the same Windows box.

\- read performance ... this I can accept. MySQL may perform better for simple
read-only data access.

\- management ... agreed. MSSQL lacks the ease of wa eb-based database
management tool, as compared to MySQL.

\- backup/restore/moving data ... agreed. But for slightly broader migrations,
DTS and Replication are the answer.

\- MySQL is a full version ... any web host providing MySQL database or MSSQL
database, will provide you with a standard version

\- widespread ... For .NET apps, among the .NET community, MSSQL is any day
more popular that MySQL.

\- fulltext engine ... I've worked with full text indexing engines, and let me
tell you that the MySQL fulltext engine is as bad as the MSSQL fulltext
service. For fulltext indexing, its always a better idea to use an external
engine like Lucene or Sphinx

\- multi OS support - unless you are developing/deploying ASP.NET apps on
Linux using Mono, I wouldn't bother about it much

Bottomline, (unfortunately) no other database server provides better
performance for small-to-medium scale ASP.NET apps than MSSQL. For larger
apps, Oracle can surely scale up. Just my .2c, from years of experience with
"both" LAMP and .NET/MSSQL. Hope it helps!

